# Any dog groomers out there? Need career advice.



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm thinking of becoming a dog groomer. It's still something I'm mulling around but I was wondering.
I have a job interview and if I get it they are willing to teach me to be a dog groomer. (6 months of courses)
How physically demanding is it? I'm curious on how hard it is on the back? 
What are the pitfalls and rewards of the career?
Any advice would be so appreciated.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a girlfriend Cind whom is - 
I will ask her


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I used to do dog grooming in high school, it is a very physically demanding job whether you are a bather/brusher or someone who clips you have to stand up for most of the day, you are in constant movement moving around the dog clipping it or brushing. I was at my best when I was a bather/brusher my arms were never so fit but tired from all the constant movement of brushing and washing.

You also have to be able to lift from the ground dogs and then the larger dogs I am sure the groomers now have the tubs with the ramps but first you have to get them to walk up them ), there is a lot of bending up and down. 

As a groomer if you are employeed back then you make so much per dog (a commission) so how many dogs a day you do is important also if you are the brusher and then there is the actual groomer the commission is split and the dog groomer makes a larger % of that. Things have changed I am sure on how much you get but I remember I didn't get much per dog.

Every day is a new day, sometimes you get some really nice dogs in and other days you get dogs that will fight you tooth and nail. I remember there was one that only 1 groomer could do because she had a relationship with the dog that she could brush and cut her nails without a muzzle after 1 year but no one else could touch her.

I know one thing it is exhausting profession and not enough pay but it can be rewarding to met all the different dogs and at times I think I could go back part-time but I don't think full-time.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It is hard on the back and legs/feet. Unless you are able to sit while grooming a dog. I was never able to it just felt "weird".

It can also not be too kind to the wallet at times. It seems like it is either "feast" or "Famine".(sp)


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

That is true the feast is usually around the holiday's where everyone wants their dogs to look pretty and then between it can be very very slow.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

> Quote:Elly
> remember there was one that only 1 groomer could do because she had a relationship with the dog that she could brush and cut her nails without a muzzle after 1 year but no one else could touch her.


We have a Cocker like that! My Boss' husband is the only person that can touch this dog. Husband & wife owned the dog & the husband use to groom it. The Husband died, so now this dog comes to us. First time I met the dog he bit me! We did have another cocker. On the table, only one person could touch him.
On the floor he was a good boy.



> Quote:Tracy
> It is hard on the back and legs/feet. Unless you are able to sit while grooming a dog. I was never able to it just felt "weird".
> 
> It can also not be too kind to the wallet at times. It seems like it is either "feast" or "Famine".(sp)


I can not sit either. It also does not help if you have bone/joint problems. I have some arthitis setting in my knees. So a long day is a kill to me. Carpol Tunel also hurts after a while too.
No it is not kind to the wallet either.







Most shops in my area are getting hit hard by the economy & time of the year. Even our Boarding Kennels are not doing well.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You also have to be VERY good at dealing with people. They are very demanding, and often cheap. They will bring in a dog that is a SOLID matted mess, then get mad when you charge them extra because it took you an hour just to shave the dog. (And that is BEFORE the bath and final grooming. ) Or they will bring in a do that is again a SOLID matted mess and want YOU to brush it out! Not only does that take FOREVER, it is VERY painfull to the dog and IMO it CRUEL. All because they don't/won't/can't brush it at home (Because often the dog will bite the OWNER.) And they reufse to bring the dog in more than once or twice a YEAR. 

And when I say a "solid mated mess" I am talking about looking like the dogs on Animal cops. I have had cockers that when you shaved them, the coat came off in one solid piece!


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDYou also have to be VERY good at dealing with people. They are very demanding, and often cheap. They will bring in a dog that is a SOLID matted mess, then get mad when you charge them extra because it took you an hour just to shave the dog. (And that is BEFORE the bath and final grooming. ) Or they will bring in a do that is again a SOLID matted mess and want YOU to brush it out! Not only does that take FOREVER, it is VERY painfull to the dog and IMO it CRUEL. All because they don't/won't/can't brush it at home (Because often the dog will bite the OWNER.) And they reufse to bring the dog in more than once or twice a YEAR.
> 
> And when I say a "solid mated mess" I am talking about looking like the dogs on Animal cops. I have had cockers that when you shaved them, the coat came off in one solid piece!



When I was working at the groomer we had a cocker come in like that, not all over though, so my boss told the lady he would brush her out this one time, but if she came in a mess again she would be shaved, well the next time she came in, she was matted, worse, so he told her, she is gonna be shaved, the lady grabbed her dog, and left and never came back.


We would have yorkies come in like that, a solie mat


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

The shop I worked at was known as "the place to go" if you have a dog that is "bad to do". Many of them had been kicked out of every shop in town for biting! We had a LOT that could only be done by 1 person. It really stinks when all of your "bad to do" dogs want to come in on the same day, because they take longer, and no one can help you! My worst dog was a Miniature Schnauzer. We also had a Dacshund(sp) that to took 3 people to do his nails becasue he was so nasty! Luckily he ONLY got his nails done.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Something I wanted to add.

If you are wanting to be a groomer for "extra" money. Great.

If, on the other hand, it will be your way of "making a living" I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not a groomer but I can tell you it is very hard on the back. I am friends with my dogs' groomer and she always tells me "don't become a groomer!" She loves it but it is one of those careers where burnout is common. My groomer has carpal tunnel and back problems from it.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I agree with BlackGSD there. We had an Old English Sheep Dog it was so sweet it surely didn't deserve the mess it was in, the matting was horrible and when the owner of the shop went to shave by it's tail there were maggots from the poop...the horror stories are many but I can tell you there would be ones that if they were on the schedule you would be excited to see for sure )


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Yep, We also used to get a lot of dogs that were SO covered in fleas that it looked like they were bleeding to death when you got them wet! The water in the tub would be BLOOD red, not just "pink".


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

yes, I remember that too, horrible isn't it


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> And when I say a "solid mated mess" I am talking about looking like the dogs on Animal cops. I have had cockers that when you shaved them, the coat came off in one solid piece!


Like this? This dog showed up in my yard one night in a rainstorm. Completely matted, dirty, and with a rubberband matted into his topknot. I don't know if he was dumped in my yard or possibly got under the gate somehow.









The coat came off in many large pieces. This is just some of them. I helped my groomer and it took us about 3 hours to completely groom this 9-pound Shih Tzu.











This is how he looked when we finished. Amazingly he actually turned out to be brindle and white!











My groomer has a ceramic dog statue in her shop that is wearing a dog "pelt" basically. It is the fur from a dog whose mats all came off in one piece. The piece even has 'ears' as each ear was covered in a mat connected to the mats on the head...poor dog. The dog statue looks like a real dog with its "coat"!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Any dog groomers out there? Need career advice*

What everyone has said here is true. I consider it a bipolar job.

There are the highs: Getting kisses, doing a good job and being proud of your work, pleasing customers, getting good regulars who appreciate your work and (hopefully) tip. You can make good money if/when you stay busy.

Then there are the lows: The matted dogs, the cheap people, the ones who won't brush their dogs. The better part of the year is considered a 'slow period' For some reason a lot of people seem to think they can treat groomers like dirt and get everything for nothing. It pisses me off when people bring in their matted dog which in turn struggles and tries to bite me when I am trying to be gentle and undo their neglect! Why do people think it's OK to let their dog get so matted in the first place? Then they complain that the hair is short and the groom is expensive, blah blah blah.

Oops, I started ranting. lol I read somewhere that most groomers burn out by the 5 year mark, I've been grooming 4 years, I'm not sure if I will make it to year 5...That being said, it does have it's moments, today I groomed a cockapoo that wanted nothing more than to shower me with kisses, he made my day!

Also, another thing to consider is unless you work for petco/petsmart you are not likely to get benefits. I never get paid vacations, I'm paying $500+ for health insurance (cobra plan that is about to run out), and now I'm barely making ends meet since it's January so things are very slow.

As far as sitting/standing, it took me a long time to learn to groom sitting down. I had to force myself to do it and after a month or two I got used to it and now I find it a lot easier than standing, except for large dogs which I still stand to groom.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Any dog groomers out there? Need career advice*

Here is Brenna modeling a pelt I shaved off of a shih tzu mix this summer, he just came back a few weeks ago in the same condition. When the owner was told he'd have to be shaved she replied "huh? he's knotted?" I guess she doesn't pet her dog!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Any dog groomers out there? Need career advice*

Yikes! As I have a bad back to begin with I guess I better rethink this plan. And yes, it was at a Petsmart. So maybe I will try for a different dept. Any suggestions? 
I was hoping to get into training but they already hired for that position.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Any dog groomers out there? Need career advice*

Eek! We get alot of Pteco & PetSmart clients here. Most (if not all)
come in with battle scares & Post Tramitic Stress! I don't like the things that I hear & see about these dogs. Those kid groomers are pretty rough on the dogs. We also get alot of those type of matted Shih Tzus here too. Most are farm dogs???? One man brings his 3 farm dogs in every other year. 2 mini Schnauzers(both are named Max) & one Shih Tzu. They are really nice dogs, but I hate seeing these come in. They are all flea infested so badly. Yes when we bathe them the water is bright red.







There poor skin is terrible!
The matts are a combination of knots, hay & burrs. I think Princess is the tiniest Shih I have ever seen!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Any dog groomers out there? Need career advice*

I won't take my dogs to a groomer anymore since I used to be a groomer I would rather do it myself but I got lazy a while back. I took my husky to Petsmart they said they couldn't do her what...we said she was soaking wet and they stuck her in a cage to dry. When my husband got there they said they couldn't touch her paws he said like this and picked them up with no issues. I think they were afraid of her.

We have a great place now that is not only a full grooming facility but a Do It Yourself where they charge you 18.00 (big dog) and for that you get the tub, water, shampoo and that includes oatmeal type if you need it for itching, a dryer, all the towels you need, brushes etc....you just bring the dog. That was for Sonny our GSD since in our house we have now we don't have the big tubs like we did in our previous home. Planning on getting a big tub for the future because it is a pain not having one especially if you want to wash them more often or if they get muddy from running. 

Cabela I just throw his little butt in the sink hehe and wash him up. 

I have never had good experiences with any of the groomer by us.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Any dog groomers out there? Need career advice*

Everything everyone has said here is true! However, I have been grooming for 18 years and I still consider myself lucky to have a good career. Many people (women, usually) come into my shop and say things like, "I want YOUR job!" and "You are so lucky to work with animals!"

Every job has it's benefits and drawbacks. One thing is for sure, my back and arms are very fit!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Any dog groomers out there? Need career advice*

I used to groom my English Setter myself and I could never do this for a living. She was an easy dog to handle, but it was a long process with fur everywhere. Clean up took as long as trimming her and then I would have to shower to get all those little bits of clipped fur off me.

I did become lazy and took her to a groomers on occasion, but I did a better job than any of them.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Any dog groomers out there? Need career advice*



> Originally Posted By: MaryW
> I did become lazy and took her to a groomers on occasion, but I did a better job than any of them.


That's why I always took my Golden to a groomer. I tried to groom her at home but it always looked like I used a blunt knife when I was done! Luckily I found a wonderful groomer right off the bat and I took my Golden to her from when she was about 2-3 on. She did a great job and was very good with the dogs. She took a lot of dogs who had been mistreated by other groomers and was able to groom them without being harsh.


----------

